

A short-term plan for Redis by antirez.  - benarent
http://blog.togo.io/redisconf/a-short-term-plan-for-redis-by-antirez/

======
mmcdaris
Nice presentation of the different parts of redis, where they lack and
possible evolutions by Salvatore! pub sub with a history looks interesting.

